# Monaco Blue Clio 172 & CarPro Reload 2014



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hey chaps, I was asked by a friend to give his Monaco 172 a little spruce up. I had cleaned it last year and the car really is immaculate. Just 12 months of average washing technique to fix.

Some afters. Front end had been painted so minimal swirls all in. Apologies about the lack of 50/50s and before but the owner had practically detailed it before dropping it off! I really need to get another sun gun! 

IMG_0713 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0728 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0712 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0717 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0718 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0716 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0721 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0714 by gally.., on Flickr

Polished with CarPro fixer and White hex pad, i've used fixer in the past on localised scratches and harder paint. I like adjusting pad to suit the bite. It's no Menzerna but more versatile. Wiped down with Eraser...

Finished with Reload 2014, stuff is awesome! I had done a quick test on Fri with some G101 diluted different strengths, held up really well and experienced no streaking on Porsche Basalt Black or this Monaco Blue.

Been a while since i've been excited about a detailing product.

IMG_0726 by gally.., on Flickr


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Smashing job on a lovely car :thumb:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome fella. That looks like a nice example.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Good job fella. Like the review of reload also .... may have pursuaded me to purchase some


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Great example. From the north east?? I've seen a 52 plate Monaco blue on Turini's around Washington?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Very nice work Mr. G, car looks absolutely stunning! 

Great news on Reload 2014, I can see it being very popular and a viable alternative to C2v3 by the sound of things. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

123HJMS said:


> Good job fella. Like the review of reload also .... may have pursuaded me to purchase some


You must. You could literally coat the car in 15 minutes.



AS_BO said:


> Great example. From the north east?? I've seen a 52 plate Monaco blue on Turini's around Washington?


Scotland mate, and has been for the past 3 owners. 



Alan W said:


> Very nice work Mr. G, car looks absolutely stunning!
> 
> Great news on Reload 2014, I can see it being very popular and a viable alternative to C2v3 by the sound of things. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks, Alan.

Was fantastic to catch up on Thursday, thoroughly enjoyed it. Can't believe how quick time flys though. We'll organise something once i'm back from holidays.

Lets not leave it as long the next time.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

That looks great Kev


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Where is the 2014 Reload available from bud?


----------



## SeanC2 (Jan 21, 2014)

That is a stunning wee car! Great job!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> Where is the 2014 Reload available from bud?


Contact CarPro chap. I think some of the main sites might have 2014 version in stock.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

gally said:


> You must. You could literally coat the car in 15 minutes.
> 
> Scotland mate, and has been for the past 3 owners.
> 
> ...


Thanks chap. Well I've gotta say regardless of where it's from it looks stunning! Great job!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Where is the 2014 Reload available from bud?


Elite car care are currently the only ones who are stocking it :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly wee motor, with a brave heart.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Keep up updating


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been very impressed with the original reload, I'll have to use it doubly quick so I can get some new formula. Lovely results too


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Great job matey. Looks fantastic.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Love the colour


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

gally said:


> Hey chaps, I was asked by a friend to give his Monaco 172 a little spruce up. I had cleaned it last year and the car really is immaculate. Just 12 months of average washing technique to fix.
> 
> Some afters. Front end had been painted so minimal swirls all in. Apologies about the lack of 50/50s and before but the owner had practically detailed it before dropping it off! I really need to get another sun gun!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the short review, i mostly liked your G101 test results! :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely finish with the pin sharp reflection shots :thumb:

How do you rate the Reload in comparison to C2V3, ArtDeShine NGPS, BSD, Zaino S8 etc?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Cquartz said:


> Thank you for the short review, i mostly liked your G101 test results! :thumb:


Thanks Avi. Looking forward to getting back to work to check my test panel out! Will update of course. You have a cracking product.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

yetizone said:


> Lovely finish with the pin sharp reflection shots :thumb:
> 
> How do you rate the Reload in comparison to C2V3, ArtDeShine NGPS, BSD, Zaino S8 etc?


Thank you.

Comparing it mostly to C2V3, which I have used extensively, it feels much more resistant. Stronger if that makes sense.

Haven't used ADS. Much prefer it over Sonax, hate their grabby application.

Slick, water sheeting as always is unreal and you can coat anything.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Gally - interesting stuff. I've just been comparing the ADS stuff to C2V3 and its certainly competitive with Gtechniq etc, if a little finicky in use  May give the Reload a blast once I'm out of C2V3


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

yetizone said:


> Thanks Gally - interesting stuff. I've just been comparing the ADS stuff to C2V3 and its certainly competitive with Gtechniq etc, if a little finicky in use  May give the Reload a blast once I'm out of C2V3


I've just got some artdesicko off a user on here and will be getting NGPS V2 aswell too use a QD on it but unfortunatly with my car going in for some paintwork to amended in January there no point using it yet till after that so I won't be able to comment.

For the money though I think ADS is worth a punt


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a fabulous car chum, and you've definitely helped make it more stunning!

Cooks


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

I got to have a look at the car dirty and the beading and sheeting of reload through the dirt is a site to behold. Majorly impressed.


----------



## AudiBuc (Sep 8, 2014)

Looking great bud


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

im not a massive 172/182 fan due to how common they are and the type of people i see driving them like tw*ts,but looked after models like this really make me change my mind,that one is stunning


----------

